# Halloween Music Blogs



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

on http://wonderfulwonderblog.blogspot.com/ they posted a bunch of blogs that were sharing Halloween Music... 

Armagideon Time
Dartman's World Of Wonder
Distinctly Jamaican Sounds
Music You (Possibly) Won't Hear Anyplace Else
Scar Stuff
Senses Working Overtime
All Eyes and Ears



Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

And this one:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!*


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Senses working overtime has migrated to Monster Rally

http://monsterrally.blogspot.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice finds! Thanks for the links.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Just Good Tunes is posting at least one cd a day of Halloween stuff....

http://justgoodtunes.blogspot.com/search/label/Goth/Halloween


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes his blog is great. he is one of about a dozen of us music bloggers doing Halloween Countdowns. I'm running ahead - counted down to day 10 now...lol.

Here's a bunch of other blogs counting down (not all are music, but very interesting nonetheless):

http://davesworld56.blogspot.com/
http://www.brandedinthe80s.com/
http://dartmansworldofwonder.blogspot.com/
http://frankensteinsfunhouse.blogspot.com/
http://cool-mo-dee.blogspot.com/
http://justgoodtunes.blogspot.com/
http://monsterrally.blogspot.com/
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/
http://secretfunspot.blogspot.com/
http://senses.typepad.com/sensesworkingovertime/
http://the-manchester-morgue.blogspot.com/
http://universalhorrorsounds.blogspot.com/
http://vinnierattolle.blogspot.com/
http://wonderfulwonderblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## marked1234 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some real SPOOOOOOKKKKKYYYYY hits HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I must say, this thread was by far the most useful of the season for me. Thanks to everyone for the shares.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hear hear, Morbius ... I discovered lots of really great music thanks to this thread. And now I have all year to listen to it. Woo hoo!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the links! 

Keep it coming!!


----------



## jmvlg (Oct 9, 2015)

Just found his thread - thanks for all the links! 

Big of a shame some of these don't seem to be running any more thou


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

It's real hard to maintain a blog when the file hosting sites keep changing and restricting stuff. It's been a struggle for me to even keep going but I do it every year. I think I shared a good handful of stuff and I let other people share their audio with me and post it so everyone else can get it.


----------



## JudeJohannes (Oct 21, 2015)

Nothing can beat MJ's Thriller and Deadmau5's Ghost n Stuff


----------

